# First EV build, BMW 330i



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

NaOH said:


> Looking at converting a BMW 330i to electric. How do I know if a motor is powerful enough to push the car?
> 
> I am considering using the AC51 motor for this project, and only need it to go a max of 110/120kmh.


For a rough check you can compare the dyno/specs of the EV motor to the dyno/specs of the internal combustion engine (ICE) version of the car.

Depending on what year of the 330i, I'm assuming the E46 not the E90. And I'm also assuming it was without the ZHP performance pack.
*
2004 BMW 330i
*Power (SAE net): 225 bhp @ 5900 rpm
Torque (SAE net): 214 lb-ft @ 3500 

*The AC-51 is*.....http://hpevs.com/power-graphs-ac-51.htm

Power (SAE net): 88 bhp @ 4750 rpm
Torque (SAE net): 100 lb-ft @ 0-4500rpm

The motor is plenty powerful enough to push the 3300lb(oem). You will be able to cruise at 60-70mph, however it will just take you longer to get up to that speed that before the conversion.

If you are looking for comparable performance to the ICE 330i, I would go with the.... http://hpevs.com/power-graphs-ac-35x2.htm

Power (SAE net): 165 bhp @ 5000 rpm
Torque (SAE net): 180 lb-ft @ 0-~5000rpm

The dual system costs a little more and weighs ~50lbs more but the dual-motor out performs a lot of other AC and BLDC systems out there right now, its the best KW/$$ package out there at the moment...


----------

